# tried sugar free candy and oh my gosh



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

saw Spasmans post about maltitol which is found in sugar free hershey bars. boy are they yummy but I ate 4 yesterday and 4 hours later I had gas from h---. not only gas but had to be on the toilet to pass it b/c it was messy. crampy too- no more maltitol for me.anyone had this experience? I wish they made me go cause they do taste great!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any of the sugar alcohols can effect the GI tract. (end in -itol. So sorbitol is another one)Some people get more of the gas, other people get more of the loose stools. Many products with a lot of this in them have diarrhea warnings printed on them.The gas comes about when yours did when it first hits the colon. The stools when they come out that are from that time you ate may be looser when they come out which is usually in the 16-72 hours after eating range.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sorry,i forgot to tell to just take few bites.It help to go for sure but i'm reluctant taking it again as it increase bloating.I guess you better take Dulcolax.


----------

